
Ask HN: How do you choose what to read? - rileywatkins
With more books and content on the internet than anyone could possibly read in a lifetime, how do you decide what deserves your attention and what doesn&#x27;t?
======
htaipei
My solution to this problem is not to think too much about choosing, and focus
instead on efficiency. I try to read everything that strikes my fancy, but
won't hesitate to click away or put something down if I'm just not into it. No
need to waste time on something I have to struggle to stay interested in.

One thing I can definitely recommend for books, though, if you're an avid
reader and you just can't devour books fast enough: Listen to audiobooks
constantly, and at 1.25x or 1.5x speed. Between hard copy, Kindle, and
Audible/Scribd, I've been able to finish about 40 books so far this year (I
set a goal of 52 for the year -- on track to make it!)

------
seren
Until maybe 5 years ago, I would read almost anything. This is great for
discovery, but sucks when you have to plow through an abysmal book. I remember
vividly reading the sequel of Dracula by a descendant (and a handful of
ghostwriter) of Bram Stocker. This was terrible, full of cliché, badly
written...

So now I am actually planning what I am going to read next. There are lots of
classic to chose from. Admittedly some are boring. Last year, I have really
enjoyed _Lord Jim_ , _Nostromo_ and _Heart of Darkness_.

I always have a "to read next" list with 10-20 books in it.

